

Address Book - sramov
http://www.ramov.com/abook

======
sdoering
Shared it with the old link, as I found it really to be a great idea, one that
I will incorporate at home.

Thanks for sharing this tip.

~~~
sramov
Sorry, we crossed paths, by the time I deleted the original yours was already
posted.

Glad to hear you like the idea. It was an eureka moment for me :)

